# Swordtail babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## rukshan (Feb 7, 2006)

My red wag swordtail just had about 25 fry and they all seem died. i noticed that they all had extremely large bellies. she just gave birth today and i dont know the problem. There seemed to be one that was jumping around trying to swim. what should I do. are they dead?(although they haven't turned white like when they die)


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

How long has it bean since she had them? It take a little bit for fry to get moving. But you said the have big bellies that may mean they are premature (not fully developed) You nead to seperate them so the mom wont eat them. What other fish do you have in the tank? How big is it?


----------



## rukshan (Feb 7, 2006)

its been several hours. and i have them in a seperate breeder tank in a breeding container.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

have any of them started to move?


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

i would say your female gave birth to a bunch of still borns. It happens quite often in common livebearer fish. Better luck on your next spawn..


----------



## rukshan (Feb 7, 2006)

about a few hours after some started to jump around. but now i think they must be dead


----------

